# wishful thinking...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

If the wifey wasn't a issue what subs would you own...i'll start

I would love a set of Def Tech Reference or Reference 1's - 2 of them. The Reference might not be exploited fully and would overdrive my room. The Reference 1's would be perfect since I currently run a dual 10 setup with one on each side of my towers. 

Just curious others thoughts...:hsd:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

why the Def Tech's? Just curious. Dennis


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

High power, attractive looks, passive radiators, and bottom octave performance. Musical (reference1's) but still explosive with the blue rays. I do like Paradigm DSP 14"r with its aggressive looks and Paradigm's multiple driver enclosures (sub1 w/ 6 8's) and would still use 2 of them but the cost is too crazy.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You might want to look into the SVS subs. You would be amazed at the bang for the buck. I had a Paradigm Servo-16 some years ago. I compared to a basic SVS cylinder sub (PC-16, I think) which blew the Paradigm away, especially in the low end. the Paradigm began to double at around 20-22 Hz. The SVS was clean down to below 20 Hz. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As I alredy have one SVS PB13Ultra I would highly recommend them. I would buy a second one in a heartbeat if I could come up with the cash.


----------



## cozmo (Jan 23, 2010)

I would probably go for several Danley DTS 10s.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Anything Danley produces is awesome. Big fan of this guy who you know was the kid in school that always did his homework : )


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I can't imagine needing anything more than a couple of Rythmik Audio E15s.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If the wife, kids and cash weren't an issue i'm thinken 4 Paradigm Sub1 or Sub2's.:hsd::sn:


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I have them already...:hide:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, the "Wifey" isn't an issue, but money and my sense of aesthetics is. I'd probably go with 2 of the baddest cylinder subs SVS makes, or have Elemental Designs do a custom job for me to integrate into a front stage.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

jackfish said:


> I can't imagine needing anything more than a couple of Rythmik Audio E15s.


My sentiments exactly. I'd go with the new SE's with the bigger amps. If I won the lottery, I'd order two along with a pair of SVS PB13 Ultra's and let them duke it out.

BTW, we have a dedicated HT and WAF is not an issue, I'm allowed any speakers I want (and can afford). She admitted the other day that she's spoiled, she can't stand to go to other folks houses or even the local cinema because of the AQ.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Rythmik Audio F15HP and E15 use the 600 watt H600PEQ amplifier as well.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No fair!:foottap::hissyfit: You better keep under that chair.LOL!:devil:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd build something more than likely, probably a couple quad drive sealed subs.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The wife isn't a issue, I would actually go with four PSB 6i's wait let's say two more since I'm buying the second one at the end of the year. :bigsmile:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I actually have 4 subs. My two 12" transmission line subs are equalized flat to 18Hz. Currently they are being driven by a Crown XLS402 (300WPC @ 8 Ohms). They are for my front speakers and all two channel sources. My rear speakers have an Acoustat SPW-1 woofer box. It's actually two separate subs in a common box. It has four 6" speakers (two per side). This box is being driven by an Adcom GFA-545 (100 WPC @ 8 Ohms). The two front subs operate from 85Hz down, the rear box from 100Hz down. I use two Paradigm X-30 crossovers for my frequency splitting. There are no other crossovers in my electrostatic speakers, front or rear.

Next week (Monday) I'm ordering another XLS402 for my front subs. Running each in bridged mode I'll have 900Watts at 8 Ohms for each of my front subs.

I think I'm good in the sub woofer department.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont understand how you have a problem. Simply tell her like i do " Honey im buying 2 18" subs for my theatre room as i recently said. If its a financial matter ok but the wife get a new one.



hearingspecialist said:


> If the wifey wasn't a issue what subs would you own...i'll start
> 
> I would love a set of Def Tech Reference or Reference 1's - 2 of them. The Reference might not be exploited fully and would overdrive my room. The Reference 1's would be perfect since I currently run a dual 10 setup with one on each side of my towers.
> 
> Just curious others thoughts...:hsd:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

SAY IT LOUD said:


> I dont understand how you have a problem. Simply tell her like i do " Honey im buying 2 18" subs for my theatre room as i recently said. If its a financial matter ok but the wife get a new one.




:rofl2::rofl:If only it was that easy for some of us.:help::rant::bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This conversation takes me back to the phone call I got from the misses when my SVS ultra was delivered while I was at work. She thought is was a new washing machine. It didnt go down to well, but I got my own way


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> This conversation takes me back to the phone call I got from the misses when my SVS ultra was delivered while I was at work. She thought is was a new washing machine. It didnt go down to well, but I got my own way


That's sort of how it use to happen around here, she would ask "what did you order me" then she would find out what it was. Now she doesn't ask anymore and just gives me the lookaddle:. I'm waiting for her to start hiding the stuff on me so i can say "i wonder why my amp didn't show today". I guess fortunatly most of the stuff is too heavy for her to move.:devil:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

bambino said:


> I guess fortunatly most of the stuff is too heavy for her to move.:devil:


This should go in the guys guide to ordering kit your not allowed


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> This should go in the guys guide to ordering kit your not allowed


I think it allready is and she must have read it cause now all the heavy stuff or anything over 50lbs has to get sent to work or it will sit on the front stoop untill i get home. I think leaving it outside is her little way of saying :nono::nono:.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Lol, its nice to know this goes on everywhere, not just in my life


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

One good thing about shipping to work also is what she doesn't know won't get me that lookaddle:addle:.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, in my case... if money and room weren't an issue :sad:

I just build another 15" sonosub and a pair of 18" sub boxes, I'm ok with the sonosub I have... but I want more :hsd: :whistling:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm gonna add to my wish list, i need more front end as they'll soon be drowned by the low end, so i am gonna add the Paradigm sinature's (the big ones, i don't know the #'s).:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

bambino said:


> I'm gonna add to my wish list, i need more front end as they'll soon be drowned by the low end, so i am gonna add the Paradigm sinature's (the big ones, i don't know the #'s).:dumbcrazy:


4 sub 2's should do the trick then 

Me? I'm already planning one of these (am I a bass head?):


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats what i was thinkin Moonfly, that will make my wife really happy.:devil:


----------

